# Pay per view on TiVo Premiere



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I just ordered my first pay-per-view event by phone and I'm wondering what I can expect when the event begins. When I select the channel right now, it says it is not authorized. Will it suddenly become authorized once the event starts? Also, is there any limitation on the length of time that I can keep a pay per view event on my box?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CubsWin said:


> I just ordered my first pay-per-view event by phone and I'm wondering what I can expect when the event begins. When I select the channel right now, it says it is not authorized. Will it suddenly become authorized once the event starts? Also, is there any limitation on the length of time that I can keep a pay per view event on my box?


Prove me incorrect but you will not ever get cable PPV on any cable carded TiVo Series 3 or 4, and could not record it anyways. PPV for TiVo is from Blockbusters, and Amazon. Netflex is a different than PPV.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

lessd said:


> Prove me incorrect but you will not ever get cable PPV on any cable carded TiVo Series 3 or 4, and could not record it anyways. PPV for TiVo is from Blockbusters, and Amazon. Netflex is a different than PPV.


You are wrong. You can't get OnDemand, but can order PPV. You can record it but it will likely be deleted 90 minutes after it airs.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=453123


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah it should work no problem. My friend ordered the UFC fight last night and he just had to call it in. Once the time came he just tuned to the PPV channel and watched no problem on his TiVo HD.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I was planning on recording TNA Hardcore Justice to watch later. How do I know whether it will be deleted automatically 90 minutes after it airs?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

CubsWin said:


> I was planning on recording TNA Hardcore Justice to watch later. How do I know whether it will be deleted automatically 90 minutes after it airs?


Experience tells us that PPV gets a 0x03 CCI byte setting. If you look at DVR diagnostics you'll most likely see it.

Usually PPV is rebroadcast multiple times - I recommend you purchase/view it at a time where you can watch it. TiVo is not really your friend in this case.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

That is a rather inconvenient implementation. At least with other providers/boxes, they don't start the clock on DRM until you start viewing the program.

One more follow-up question... Is the 90 minutes the deadline to start watching something, or is it the time when the program completely disappears? For example, if the event ends at 9:00 and I start watching at 10:15, will I still be able to watch the whole thing or will it completely cut me off at 10:30?


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, it is a moot point because my PPV purchase is not working anyway. I'm still getting the "This channel is not authorized" message. I contacted Comcast and their attempts to send signals to the box didn't change anything. All my other channels work fine, but for whatever reason it just doesn't recognize the PPV channels as channels that I am authorized to view.



> Maria(Sun Aug 8 19:58:57 CDT 2010)>Did you get the TiVo box with Comcast or do you own it Chris?
> 
> Chris_(Sun Aug 8 18:59:16 CDT 2010)>I own the box. Comcast installed the CableCARD in the box.
> 
> Maria(Sun Aug 8 20:01:04 CDT 2010)>Oh, I see. I apologize for that Chris, however since you just have the cablecard with us, the VOD's and PPV's won't be accessible.


I don't believe what the rep told me is true, but my purchase has been refunded and it isn't worth pursuing any further. After hearing the TiVo implementation of DRM, I'm not all that disappointed.


----------

